# Gear Trashed By Cops



## Antelope Bob (Apr 26, 2015)

So this just happened. Sleeping soundly in my tent and I hear a commotion. I peek out and see a couple guys running by with cops on their ass. I think they got away but the cops came back to my spot and trashed everything, shredded my tent and tarps and took what they thought had value. Only thing I have left is some clothes. Time to rebuild again I guess.

Update: walking into the city and got picked up by a nice old couple. they asked me a few questions so I told them what happened. Lo and behold, they used to do a lot of backpacking, needless to say i got almost a full kit, old but great shape, got a few spares for anyone i run into that might need so all in all not a bad experience but not one of the best.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 26, 2015)

it's nice to hear some stories of people being good folk. all cops should be shot in the face though.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Apr 26, 2015)

Damn, dude! You're fucking lucky to have gotten picked up by these awesome folks!!


----------



## Antelope Bob (Apr 26, 2015)

Carl Wander said:


> Damn, dude! You're fucking lucky to have gotten picked up by these awesome folks!!


yep. i don't get lucky often but when i do its really good.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 26, 2015)

Well ain't that some shit. Glad to hear you got some replacement gear but still that's so shitty.


----------



## Antelope Bob (Apr 26, 2015)

EphemeralStick said:


> Well ain't that some shit. Glad to hear you got some replacement gear but still that's so shitty.


I know they were just upset by not getting the guys they were after. I take it in stride and go on.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## watson (Apr 26, 2015)

Carl Wander said:


> Damn, dude! You're fucking lucky to have gotten picked up by these awesome folks!!


sick picture


----------



## Durp (Apr 26, 2015)

Everyone seems to get fucked with by cops? Idk the only time I have real issues is when I am blatantly doing something wrong. Maybe I'm just good at hiding and avoiding them? That sucks tho, sorry to here it. Only thing I had taken was a shitty harbor freight fixed blade that I wasn't too upset about loosing. Wanabe gangsta thugs is who I always ger fucked with by.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Apr 26, 2015)

This is one reason I make sure to sleep away from prying eyes, not visible from roads/trails.


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (Apr 26, 2015)

Where'd this happen at?


----------



## Antelope Bob (Apr 27, 2015)

idnettoaxci said:


> Where'd this happen at?


outside Tucson


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 27, 2015)

Damnnnn. Seems like people are having issues with cops. Ive never haf any rral bad either. But i dont trust em either. Got snagged last week for my car uninspected for over a year told me ten days to pay fine or warrant anyone got any info on how true that is?


----------



## Tude (Apr 27, 2015)

Was that necessary - sheesh - glad you happened to meet up with that nice couple!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 27, 2015)

I usually tried to make a place where fleeing tweekers didn't drag cops past my spot.

Sorry about your misfortune.

Hoooray for some nice people on the kickdown!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 27, 2015)

Tatanka said:


> Damnnnn. Seems like people are having issues with cops. Ive never haf any rral bad either. But i dont trust em either. Got snagged last week for my car uninspected for over a year told me ten days to pay fine or warrant anyone got any info on how true that is?



depends on the state iirc. i know in virginia they will deffinetly fine you. my partner got a dui last year so it was a big issue to get it done legit before time was up for the inspection because getting pulled over and not having a license would mean her going right back to jail,


----------



## Preacher (Apr 27, 2015)

Glad you had a good end to a shitty night.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 29, 2015)

thanks herps'. I'm sure being it will be on my license that if I get pulled over they'll nail me. I'm looking into paying it.


----------

